# Customer Service Advice....



## Dina_M (Aug 26, 2010)

Hello all, 

I moved to Spain over 3 months ago and I just recently bought a contracted cell phone with Movistar. I got a blackberry so I could get email and internet-which is MUCH easier said than done. I called to activate the email and internet and over the course of the past week, I've called 10-20 times and each time they say the same thing-I have to wait. In fact, last night they told me they have no idea how long it's going to take-I just have to wait and be patient. I was like, what???? How is that an acceptable answer? Any advice on how to proceed???

Thanks, 
Dina


----------



## JBODEN (Jul 10, 2009)

Dina_M said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I moved to Spain over 3 months ago and I just recently bought a contracted cell phone with Movistar. I got a blackberry so I could get email and internet-which is MUCH easier said than done. I called to activate the email and internet and over the course of the past week, I've called 10-20 times and each time they say the same thing-I have to wait. In fact, last night they told me they have no idea how long it's going to take-I just have to wait and be patient. I was like, what???? How is that an acceptable answer? Any advice on how to proceed???
> 
> ...


... and, I presume, you still have to pay for this non-existent service!


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2010)

Dina_M said:


> In fact, last night they told me they have no idea how long it's going to take-I just have to wait and be patient. I was like, what???? How is that an acceptable answer? Any advice on how to proceed???
> 
> Thanks,
> Dina


Heh, "Spain is different." We recently had a nightmare with my OH's new phone from Vodafone. It took nearly a month, a lot of money and time wasted on calls, and visits to three of the Vodafone stores here in the city. Good luck, and have patience!


----------



## Dina_M (Aug 26, 2010)

JBODEN said:


> ... and, I presume, you still have to pay for this non-existent service!


Supposedly not until it's "activated." Although, I can't say as I trust anything that anyone tells me at that company. If they do charge me, there will be hell to pay... LOL


----------



## Dina_M (Aug 26, 2010)

halydia said:


> Heh, "Spain is different." We recently had a nightmare with my OH's new phone from Vodafone. It took nearly a month, a lot of money and time wasted on calls, and visits to three of the Vodafone stores here in the city. Good luck, and have patience!



OMG..... I have to get out of my American mentality on this one. I'll admit, I'm finding it very, very difficult. Patience never has been a strong suit of mine... LOL... At this rate, I am thinking there has to be a support group somewhere of Expats in complete disbelief


----------



## Seb* (Mar 22, 2009)

Dina_M said:


> OMG..... I have to get out of my American mentality on this one. I'll admit, I'm finding it very, very difficult. Patience never has been a strong suit of mine... LOL... At this rate, I am thinking there has to be a support group somewhere of Expats in complete disbelief


No, I´m sure there isn´t. We all get used to it, just wait a year and you won´t notice such things anymore. Mañana mañana ... is something everyone knows about spain, but few believe it to be really true. Funny enough it is in most aspects. Just go with the flow


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

Dina_M said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I moved to Spain over 3 months ago and I just recently bought a contracted cell phone with Movistar. I got a blackberry so I could get email and internet-which is MUCH easier said than done. I called to activate the email and internet and over the course of the past week, I've called 10-20 times and each time they say the same thing-I have to wait. In fact, last night they told me they have no idea how long it's going to take-I just have to wait and be patient. I was like, what???? How is that an acceptable answer? Any advice on how to proceed???
> 
> ...


I would be inclined to go back to where you bought it & tell them to enable it now or you will cancel and go next door to Vodaphone, , or call Movistar & repeat.


----------



## JBODEN (Jul 10, 2009)

playamonte said:


> i would be inclined to go back to where you bought it & tell them to enable it now or you will cancel and go next door to vodaphone, , or call movistar & repeat.


Hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha
wow, that will really scare them
hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

JBODEN said:


> Hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha
> wow, that will really scare them
> hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha


No, it won't frighten them, and you won't have what you wanted, but you're not going to be any worse off, are you???
I've never done it, but I've been told that if you ask for the official complaints book "El libro de reclamaciones" you usually get instant good service. However, to be able to follow through, you need to be able to write a complaint in Spanish or take someone with you who can


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2010)

Dina_M said:


> OMG..... I have to get out of my American mentality on this one. I'll admit, I'm finding it very, very difficult. Patience never has been a strong suit of mine... LOL... At this rate, I am thinking there has to be a support group somewhere of Expats in complete disbelief


Yes, yes you do - and it's not just with "this one." 
Look on the bright side though, things we'd consider outrageous back home work to our advantage here. If you let these things drive you nuts, you're done.


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

JBODEN said:


> Hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha
> wow, that will really scare them
> hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha


So what is your soloution piss taker ?
March in there with a sawn off


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

playamonte said:


> So what is your soloution piss taker ?
> March in there with a sawn off


No point if its during siesta time lol!!! It'll be closed!

Jo xxx


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

playamonte said:


> I would be inclined to go back to where you bought it & tell them to enable it now or you will cancel and go next door to Vodaphone, , or call Movistar & repeat.


They'll tell you that you have to pay up the length of contract in full to cancel, like they told my spanish neighbour. In addition he has telefonica / movistar adsl @ his house where he's unable to receive it , except on occasions @ 3am . He was told exactly the same with this & that they are 'working on a solution ' to the lack of service whilst still charging him!! The shotguns the best idea . 
Did you know that if you complain through OMIC , the consumer organisation, that when you go in for the adjudication , Telefonica aren't there!!!!!!!!!! They are allowed to present there side in writing & don't attend . Wtf is that all about ? No wonder the spanish still have no faith in OMIC.


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2010)

gus-lopez said:


> They'll tell you that you have to pay up the length of contract in full to cancel, like they told my spanish neighbour. In addition he has telefonica / movistar adsl @ his house where he's unable to receive it , except on occasions @ 3am . He was told exactly the same with this & that they are 'working on a solution ' to the lack of service whilst still charging him!! The shotguns the best idea .


In cases like that, Pesky made a VERY good point about the hoja/libro de reclamaciones. We had to make two last year: one for our car, one for our phone. Both were made via the respective company's website, and both got the ball rolling quite quickly. However, the reclamaciones process (from what I understand) is to be used in serious cases. Sometimes, just the threat of "estoy pensando en poner una relamacion" can get things moving...


----------



## nigele2 (Dec 25, 2009)

gus-lopez said:


> They'll tell you that you have to pay up the length of contract in full to cancel, like they told my spanish neighbour. In addition he has telefonica / movistar adsl @ his house where he's unable to receive it , except on occasions @ 3am . He was told exactly the same with this & that they are 'working on a solution ' to the lack of service whilst still charging him!! The shotguns the best idea .
> Did you know that if you complain through OMIC , the consumer organisation, that when you go in for the adjudication , Telefonica aren't there!!!!!!!!!! They are allowed to present there side in writing & don't attend . Wtf is that all about ? No wonder the spanish still have no faith in OMIC.


Must admit the OMIC helped when Vodafone tried to kill my MIL  There presense seemed to put some pressure on the thieving little *******


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

gus-lopez said:


> They'll tell you that you have to pay up the length of contract in full to cancel, like they told my spanish neighbour. In addition he has telefonica / movistar adsl @ his house where he's unable to receive it , except on occasions @ 3am . He was told exactly the same with this & that they are 'working on a solution ' to the lack of service whilst still charging him!! The shotguns the best idea .
> Did you know that if you complain through OMIC , the consumer organisation, that when you go in for the adjudication , Telefonica aren't there!!!!!!!!!! They are allowed to present there side in writing & don't attend . Wtf is that all about ? No wonder the spanish still have no faith in OMIC.


I can live with a civil reply like that Gus & yes of course you are right as I had the same issue with Orange (they settled for 50eu in the end)

Still I would still try and concentrate their mind before I give up


----------

